# Pinnacle Studio 12 Ultimate findet meine Premium Produkte nicht



## Promaetheus (18. Januar 2009)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mir Studio 8 und DC10 Pro gekauft. Einige Jahre später die Vollversion von Pinnacle Studio 10 Media Suite. Auch gekauft habe ich Hollywood FX Volume 1+2, Premium Pack Volume 1+2. Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mir nun das Upgrade für Studio 12 Ultimate Edition gekauft.

Auf meinem Rechner war zu der Zeit Studio 10 Plus (Media Suite) und die HFX, bzw. Premium Contents. Alles lief gut.
Heute habe ich dann endlich auf Studio 12 upgegradet, danach diesen "Pinnacle Content-Transfer-Assistent" ausgeführt, welcher meinen Premium Content in Studio 12 integrieren sollte, jedoch sind nun alle meine HFX und Premium Contents weg.

Vom Pinnacle Support werde ich immer per automatisch generiertem Email auf folgenden Eintrag in der Wissensdatenbank hingewiesen, den ich auch befolgt habe, der jedoch keinen Erfolg gebracht hat: PINNACLE: Nach dem Update auf Studio 12.1 fehlen HFX, RTFX, oder Premium Packs bzw. sind nicht mehr freigeschaltet

Installiert sind jetzt auf meinem Rechner komischerweise GLEICHZEITIG Studio 10, auf welchem immer noch der ganze Bonuscontent funktioniert UND Studio 12 auf welchem nur der DVD-Premium Content funktioniert.

Hat jemand vielleicht ein ähnliches Problem und kann mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen oder mir einen Tipp geben.


----------

